# school items for embroidery



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi everyone I haven't been on here very much. My question is I have a brick and mortar store and i"m licensed to do our local public schools logos. I know sweatshirts and caps we been selling a lot off. but what is your best school items that you sell that are school related. Also we only embroider no printing or engraving. Thank you in advance for your help and ideas.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The biggest margins are in embroidery and the biggest sellers are in screen printing. 

As an alternative to both of those, or in addition to, we offer rhinestone decorations to the schools. While some of the kids like them the moms go nuts for them. You get a premium price for them as well. 

Spirit packs for sports and activities. These are often a bundle of items a bag, shirt, hat bundled. Something like that.
Patches. If you do embroidery, you can do patches or emblems. 
Lapel pins. You don't have to do those, source them. Clubs would love them especially if you have the year on them. 

If you are doing High School then Letterman Jackets. Margins on those are sky high. 
Chenille patches. You can source those as well, you don't have to do them. If you can get into the letter program you can make some bank with no effort. Sell, Source and collect.


----------



## greysquirrel (Jan 7, 2017)

embroidered blankets


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The plaid pajama pants from boxercraft. Kids love them...


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

1/4 zips work well for us. Also, hats, beanies, ear warmers.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

Agree with...blankets, ear warmers.
Look at sherpas, 1/4 zips by Comfort Colors.
Crews or hoodies with embroidered logos in non-school color options. Everyone wants something different to wear.
Add the year/ name as an option for the blankets. Also, add option of cheer, sports, club emblems to them.
And, yes some bling for graduation tees in May.
Good luck.


----------

